# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Everyone who has posted pictures here



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

better be entering the Aqua botanic aquascaping contest!! I don't see any pictures here that do not deserve to be entered!!!

The deadline has been extended to May 1

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

better be entering the Aqua botanic aquascaping contest!! I don't see any pictures here that do not deserve to be entered!!!

The deadline has been extended to May 1

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Robert,
Its all planned. If the deadline was still march 1, you would already have my pictures. 
Since I still have a few weeks to make the best possible tank for the contest I'm using the time. After all... my tank is only three months old









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

